# Change in rental terms - from chiller provided to chiller the tenants responsibility.



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi All-
I live in the Dubai Marina "Residences at Marina Gate" and they have recently installed meters for the cooling, something that has always been covered by my rental agreement for the last 9 years. They tell me this is something that Dubai is pushing and will be rolled out to all buildings eventually, but no idea if that is true or not.

My landlord is now wanting me to be responsible for the chiller, which is nearly 600 this month (how much will summer be?), he is also wanting a rent increase even though I have been in this apartment only one year. Will RERA consider the chiller fee change to be a rent increase? I've read the rules that say 1. No increase for 2 years, and 2. The rental calculator says he shouldn't get an increase. 

I'll fight the rental increase but him shifting cost to me is a grey area on whether it can be done under the law. Any ideas?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Two separate issues really.
1) Chiller free - used to be very common in areas of Dubai on district cooling - less so these days.
The key is whether it is explicitly written into your contract that chiller is included (it rarely is).
Often the bills are similar all year round - even if you are away for a month - this is because on most district cooling bills - there are two elements to the bill. There is the capacity charge - this is fixed monthly cost based on just having the connection. Then there is the usage charge - dependent on how much cooling you take.
If it’s written into your contract - then landlord should pay - but even if this is the case - you will have trouble if landlord does not pay and you then get cut off!
Realistically - I think you are going to need to pay this going forward - if you remain at this place.
2) Rent increase - tell landlord you want a decrease - now that you need to pay for the chiller!
You have a much stronger case on rent increases and you can always vote with your feet at the end of your current contract.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Two separate issues really.
> 1) Chiller free - used to be very common in areas of Dubai on district cooling - less so these days.
> The key is whether it is explicitly written into your contract that chiller is included (it rarely is).
> ...


Thanks Steve, I always insist that they put "chiller included" in my contract so am covered there. The biggest issue is that if my chiller is included in my rent my company pays, but I pay for utilities. So even if I get a rent reduction I'm out the cost of the chiller, basically a pay cut.


----------

